# Sometimes my Kindle "loses its place"



## Carol Ervin (May 7, 2011)

Sometimes--not often--my Kindle loses its place in an ebook I'm reading, and I can find my way back only by paging from the beginning. Even the "go to" search function doesn't help. Has anyone else experienced this, and do  you know if it's a problem with the ebook file or with the Kindle?


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Yep, tends to happen from time to time. A restart will usually fix it:

Home...Menu...Settings...Menu...Restart (Not Reset to Factory!)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Right -- it's a glitch. . . . .usually due to something in a specific book but not anything we've ever been able to point at directly.  If it happens a LOT in lots of different books, then it might be a device issue.  But if it's a one-off and not very frequent, don't worry about it.


----------



## Carol Ervin (May 7, 2011)

Morf said:


> Yep, tends to happen from time to time. A restart will usually fix it:
> 
> Home...Menu...Settings...Menu...Restart (Not Reset to Factory!)


Thanks. Does a restart (I assume you mean turning completely off) take the book back to the last page read?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Carol Ervin said:


> Thanks. Does a restart (I assume you mean turning completely off) take the book back to the last page read?


If it's already lost your place, a restart won't make it find it again - at least I don't think so. The restart is intended to stop if from losing your place again in future - it works much like rebooting your PC in that it clears out glitches and odd behaviour and sets everything back to 'normal'.

As for what a restart is - a 'soft' restart is when you do it through the menu as Morf described - which is the best way to do it if your Kindle isn't completely frozen up - or there's a 'hard' restart where you hold the on/off button (or slider depending on your model) for about thirty seconds. When you let go it should restart (again according to which model you have - some may require you to press the on/off button again). Either way it's akin to rebooting a PC. It actually makes good sense to restart it every now and then whether you have a noticeable problem or not.


----------



## Carol Ervin (May 7, 2011)

I find myself looking for a "like" button so I can "like" these replies. Thanks, all.


----------

